# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  نك نيم يسكر ايميلك للأبد ؟؟!

## hope

*السلاام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـآتة 

وصلني نك نيم عالمسن والشي والمعجزة الي فيه ان يغلق ايميلك للابد

ويمكن الموضوع نزل قبل ما انزلـة انا . < حبيت انزلـة لكم 

هذا النك نيم



!♣♣|[–ــ‗_أرٍتـٍـٍـٍـٍـٍـٍَيريّ هـّهـّهـّهـّهـّهـّــٍ نٍصـٍـًٍـَـٌــــٍـٍـٍآب_‗ــ–]


هذا النك نيم اذا وضع في الرسالة الشخصية للماسنجر الخاص بك
يغلق لك ايميلك للأبد



منقووول* 

*ماجربته ولا اني مستعده اجربه بس لاحد يجربه من ناحيه الفضول الا على ايميل بايعينه*

----------


## سمراء

يسلمووو حبيبتي حور عالتحذير
ربي يعطيج الف عافية
لاعدمنا جديدك الممــــــــيز
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## كبرياء

يؤيؤيؤيؤؤيؤيؤ 

ورررررررربي اشتغل الفضووووووول عنديـــ

بس الايميل غااالي هع 

يسلموووووووووووو حبابه ولاعدمنا تميزكـ

تقبليــــ مروريـــ وتحيــــاااااتيــــــــ

----------


## أسرار الليل

يؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤ
غريييييبه 
على العموم عندي اكثر من إيميل يعني عادي خخخخخ
يسلمووو على التحذيير

----------


## hope

سمراء .. مشكورة حبيبتي على المرور تسلمي يالغلا   :rolleyes: 

كبرياء .. الحال من بعضه اشتغل الفضول  :wacko:   وصار يغلي لين ماتبخر وعقلت اني مابخاطر  :weird: 
تسلمي حياتي على المرور .. 

اسرار الليل .. عندي اكثر من ايميل بس مو هينه عليي اسكر ايميل منهم 
يالله جربي واكدي لينا الخبر صحيييح ولا لا  :embarrest: 

يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه ..

تحياتي
حور

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*حسااايف لو حطيته في الايميل اللي انسرق كان* 
*على الاقل بيتقفل مابيدخله احد غيري*
*مشكوره حبيبتي*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*بانتظار جديدك*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## قطعة سكر

يؤ يؤ يؤ 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
الحمد لله ما اقدر احطه
ملوكه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تســلمي أختي حور الــعين عالــتنبيــه :bigsmile: 


حتى لو شفتا مابحطا لبأن مو حلوو :amuse: 


ولله ماعند الى أيميل واحد :embarrest: 


ومــاني مستغــنيه عنه  :noworry: 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :toung: 



تحياتي :bigsmile:

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*هاهاهاهاهاههاها*
*جت ليكم ام الأفكار الجهنمية* 
*الي عنده فضول اصبروا* 
*ترى عندي خطة عظيمة >>> شريرة والنعم*
*بخلي وحدة من صديقات ملكة الأحساس تحطة لأنها متحديتني اني اعرف اسوي فايروسات* 
*خخخخخخخخخ مافي مشكله بنشوف معاناتها*
*مشكووورة خيتو على الخبر*
*تحيااااااتي*
 :bleh:

----------


## hope

الضحكه البريئه .. مافيه فايده من الحسايف الحين ههه مشكورة على المرور منوره يالغاليه 

ملكة الاحلام .. ليش ماتقدري تحطيه عسى المانع خير خخخ مشكورة على الرد حبيبتي

اسيرة الشوق .. اكيد ماحد يستغني عن ايميله > بالأخص اني مشكورة على المرور منورة والله

الامل البعيد .. والله انش موهينه يالشريره وكاتبه بالون الاحمر عشان تخوفينا بس يالله وريهم الشطاره وعلمينا .. تسلمي ع المرور 

يعطيكم الف عافيه ..

لاعدمتكم ..

تحياتي

----------


## نجمة الخليج

الا بايعينها 
جربو ودا وجهي ادا اتسكر 
شنوو جهال يلعبو عليكم اي شي يصدقون ام حق ههههههههههههه 
بصرااحه عجبني 
روحو جربو بس روحو 
قال ويش قال يتسكر الاميل والله نكته

----------


## hope

ياالنجمه مافيه داعي تحرجي حالش لانه الكلام صحيح والي مو صحيح كلامش 

والنكته هو انش جربي النك وبعدين تعالي ردي بثقه

----------


## نون والقلم

تم وضعه في الايميل !

مجرد كلام فاضي لايتقفل ولاشي انا 

جربت والحمد لله استخدم ايميلي عاااااااااادي

وبكل سهوله افتحه مجرد حركه لاغير

----------


## قطرات الندى

انا جربته والنتايج جابت مضمونهاااا

تحياتي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

ههههه تسكر ايميلي  

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## غرام العاشقين

يسلموو يا غلا

ما عندي إستعداد اخسر إيميلي  :amuse: 

عساكِ عالقووووووووووه

تحياتي

----------


## hope

> تم وضعه في الايميل !
> 
> مجرد كلام فاضي لايتقفل ولاشي انا 
> 
> جربت والحمد لله استخدم ايميلي عاااااااااادي
> 
> وبكل سهوله افتحه مجرد حركه لاغير



النك نيم يسكر الايميل 100% واني مجربة  :cool: 

وبعدين مستحيل ينفتح مره ثانيه 


قطرات الندى .. مشكورة ع المرور حبيبتي .. 

المشاكسه .. صحيح انك مشاكسه كان جربتي على ايميل ماتبغيه 


مشكورة ع المرور حبيبتي 

غرام .. مشككورة  ع الرد
تحياتي

----------


## جنة الحسين (ع)

يؤؤؤؤيؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ

----------


## hope

جنة الحســـــين .. مشكوره ع المرور ..


تحياتي

----------


## مهودي

خوفك اجربه يحترق علي الايميل
هع
بس بجربه على ايميل بايعه على قولتك 
يسلموووووووو على الموضوع 
وفي انتظار جديدك

----------


## hope

مشكور على المرور اخوي ...

لاعدمـت تواجدكـ ..


تحياتي

----------


## فروحةالدنيا

اهء اهء
جازفت بأليميل 
تعالو قولو لي مايفتح الحين خلاص؟
يصير محجوز يعني

----------


## Princess

ههههههههه مر علي هالموضوع من زمان و اشوى عندي واحد ما استخدمه حاطتنه للعوزه
جربت عليه وقفل من جد 
يا عيني..  :wink:  
تسلمي خيتوو  
يعطيش الف عافيه 
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## فروحةالدنيا

الأيميل يفتح بس ماسنجر مايفتح غريبه يعنى مومتسكر نهائي

----------


## hope

فروحــه الدنيــــــا ؟؟  مشكوره على التواجد .. لاعدمتـ تواصلكـ .. ومنوره 

اميرة المرح .. ياهـلااا والله بالمرح  .. مشكوره حبيبتي ع الرد .. لاعدمتـ تواجدك ..

تحياتي

----------


## ليالي الخبر

انا ابغي ايميلي يتسكر للأبد ..بس مو الحين بعد فتره يعني بنسخه وبحفظه عندي 

علشان ما ينفتح حتى لو كسر اللاب توب
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## hope

ليــالي الخبر .. مشكورةة حبيبتي ع المرور .. لاعدمنـا تواصــلكـ ..


تحياتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يسلموو على النك الخطير...
ودي اجرب في احد بس مادري من ..........!!!!
تحيااتي

----------


## hope

مشكوورة على المرور اميره 


 :bigsmile: 


لاتحـرمينا من تواصلكـ ..

تحياتي

----------


## سيد الكلام

يااااحبي لشغلات دي الله يعين اصحابي ههههههههه

مشكوووره

----------


## hope

مشكور على المرور ..

لاعدمنـا تواصلكـ

----------

